# Getting sponcered



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

ok I got two things down. I have a shop I will be shooting for next year and going to get a shooters bow next spring. It will be a hoyt vector turbo shooting 55 pounds and a 29 inch draw and gold tip arrows havent pickedan arrow out yet. But my question is how do you get sponcers from arrow companies and sight companies.


----------



## rdraper_3 (Jul 28, 2006)

Go to most of the IBO shoots and stop at their booth and fill out a form to be a shooter for them


----------



## hardcorebowtech (Nov 9, 2009)

there are many threads about this so you might want to search these and read the responses to them. Also might want to start making an archery resume. Which you might want to make sure you use spell check cause you mispelled Sponsored. Also some times the shop owner can get you shooter deal with arrow companies just like with the bow.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

yea I noticed i misspelled it lol. Been a tough couple weeks with work and finding out my wife might have cancer. I pray that she doesnt. We just got married in june of this year. She is 37 yrs old.


----------



## kevoswifey (Feb 14, 2012)

Start sending out shooting resumes, and go to lots of national level shoots. There are lots of threads about this on here, but that's the basics. It takes time and experience to get picked up.


----------



## loomis77 (Jan 30, 2011)

Eric Everson said:


> finding out my wife might have cancer.


I too, hope that your wife gets the green light and all is OK. But if this is not the case, you can forget about chasing sponsorship. I have been through an immediate (household) family member surviving cancer, and if its anything to go by, you wont have the time to shoot. They will need you 110% of the time!

Leigh.


----------



## RMason (Mar 31, 2011)

Prayers from NC that your wife gets a clean bill of health.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If you are sponsored by a shop do not go behind their back and start contacting companies.
If my shooters do that it is the quickest way to get dropped.
Your shop will be able to get you arrows on pro forms.
You need to be promoting brands your shop sells.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hrtlnd164 (Mar 22, 2008)

XForce Girl said:


> If you are sponsored by a shop do not go behind their back and start contacting companies.
> If my shooters do that it is the quickest way to get dropped.
> Your shop will be able to get you arrows on pro forms.
> You need to be promoting brands your shop sells.
> ...


Totally agree. Representing that dealer means that you should be backing what that dealer has to offer. Pushing products that they don't offer could lead to a short relationship.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

hrtlnd164 said:


> Totally agree. Representing that dealer means that you should be backing what that dealer has to offer. Pushing products that they don't offer could lead to a short relationship.


Let me elaborate more.

I once had a shop shooter and he went behind my back and contacted several companies, mostly looking for free stuff. He used my shop name and a few responded with free t shirts, stickers and discounted items.
This greatly cut down on the available items I was available to receive for my other shooters.

Here's how it works with me, I track my shooters performance and how well they direct shoppers to my shop. The best performers will be the ones who get the greatest rewards such as free product and t shirts and other items. 
Some companies he contacted were companies I do not do business with and do not intend too. 
I cannot have a shop shooter out promoting a brand I do not carry.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

XForce Girl
100% agree and understand both your replies.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

If your on staff from a shop...there is a few ways you can go from there..... Your shops co-op program will have a reciprocal program for other product out there. This you'll have to have your shop help you with in getting you started. Once you have a shoots and events you help run(for the shop) you can generate and create a resume. This will get you onto the starting path for the becoming affliated with having sponsors. 

Also, just a little word.....Please use spell check also when writing your resume.


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

I will definatly use spell check. I definatly wont go behind my dealers back and do that like x-force girl was taking about. I love archery and the shop I go to so this is a way I can do archery and tell others about the shop I go to. I just want to go out there and have fun and do my best.


----------



## casey (Apr 7, 2003)

Prayers for your wife! i hope all goes well! good luck with your shooting career!


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

Its not cancer!!!!! Doc said its just a hernia. Praise God she is going to be ok!


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WHy should any Sponsor you. WHat can you do for a sponsor


----------



## casey (Apr 7, 2003)

Great News!!!


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

happy to hear about your wife's diagnosis.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Why do you want to be sponsored? is it for reduced prices on gear or is to rep for a product you believe in? 

Bout every company out there gets numerous requests from shooters who want to be on staff every day with many different skill levels. Just because your skill level is higher doesn't mean you will get picked up by a company for shooting staff and because you don't shoot very well doesn't mean you won't, its about what you can offer them. 

as for going with what your shop carries or going behind their back, YOU need to support the companies your feel put out the best product or the products you believe in. If your shop carries CX and Easton but you feel GT is the better arrow of the three, you need to shoot that brand(this is just an example). If/when you get onto staff for a company you cannot accept better offers just because they are better offers, especially if you are under contract. If you also believe in a product, stick with that product (example: i have found viscosity strings to be the best available for what i do, I pay full retail for all the sets i get from brian. I've turned down two or three staff positions with other string companies because i believe in Brian's product).


----------



## JimmyP (Feb 11, 2006)

i am self sponsored the best
way to go.i do shoot for a shop.that will let me order any thing at cost.and i have some friends that i can get any thing at cost.i enjoy archery alot. and i really dont want to be bound by contracts.if i want to shoot gold tip i can .i have one bow set up with victory.one with carbon xpress. one with black eagle and i hunt with gt.


----------



## Release Me (Sep 22, 2012)

Seriously, any staff contract is a joke. Until you can shoot with Broadwater,McCarthy, Wilde and Cousins why bother?


----------



## aronjmoldy (Feb 20, 2012)

N7709K said:


> as for going with what your shop carries or going behind their back, YOU need to support the companies your feel put out the best product or the products you believe in. If your shop carries CX and Easton but you feel GT is the better arrow of the three, you need to shoot that brand(this is just an example). If/when you get onto staff for a company you cannot accept better offers just because they are better offers, especially if you are under contract. If you also believe in a product, stick with that product


Your right about shooting/using the equipment you feel is best, but like they said, shooting or using stuff your dealer doesn't supply is the fastest way out the door.


----------



## aronjmoldy (Feb 20, 2012)

Release Me said:


> Seriously, any staff contract is a joke. Until you can shoot with Broadwater,McCarthy, Wilde and Cousins why bother?


Having a staff contract is one of the best ways to be able to AFFORD to shoot with the pros or become one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

If you dont shoot products you believe in you will have no advancement, its your job as the shooter to get the products you believe into the shop you shoot for, if you shoot for one, or used by other shooters in your area. If that involves loosing a staff position for a shop, so be it. There are a very limited number of shops that stock target equipment, if it's a special order it's the shooters choice...


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

If you shoot for a shop one of your jobs is to send customers to that shop.
If you want to shoot a product your shop doesn't sell and your shop owner doesnt have a problem with it, then fine.
But contacting manufacturers without your shop knowing about is a big no no.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Eric Everson (Jul 10, 2006)

Ok the shop sells everything I have been shooting for years. I shoot gold tips, they sell gold tips. They sell hoyt Im getting a hoyt. They sell sword sights and bodoodle arrow rests I have bodoodle arrow rest and I am going to get a sword sight. I know I AM NOT a pro like Jessie Broadwaters or any of those guys but you gotta start some where.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Get your shop to give you a bow and everything you use on the bow and arrows for shop cost and be done with it. Being a staff shooter in the beginning doesn't do anything but give you a little discount and you have to go through to many channels to get all the gear plus you have to wear little patches everywhere. Now if you start winning and become a really desirable shooter to the companies they will start giving you all your stuff that you need and so on up the ladder to where the best pros are at.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

My shop does exactly what I described above they give me a new bow every year and everything else at shop cost plus free shooting on the range and 5-spot targets. I give back to them by bringing in my friends and family and I buy all of my hunting stuff from them instead of buying it at bass pro shops. My shop is also a gun shop so I buy all of my guns and ammo there also.


----------



## ccumming (Feb 14, 2012)

xforce girl said:


> if you are sponsored by a shop do not go behind their back and start contacting companies.
> If my shooters do that it is the quickest way to get dropped.
> Your shop will be able to get you arrows on pro forms.
> You need to be promoting brands your shop sells.
> ...


^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ yep!


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have been going over in my head xforce girls comment that she doesn't want shooters going behind her back to get sponsorships and it didn't really make sense to me but then I realized that this is why I don't want a bunch of patches on my shooter shirt because you aren't getting anything for free just a small discount for each patch you are wearing and that is what she was giving them anyway by being her staff shooter. I am sure if a company wanted to give her staff shooter a 50,000 dollar salary then she would be pleased if you still wanted to show support for her shop and totally take the offer for the salary sponsorship.


----------



## XForce Girl (Feb 14, 2008)

Padgett said:


> I have been going over in my head xforce girls comment that she doesn't want shooters going behind her back to get sponsorships and it didn't really make sense to me but then I realized that this is why I don't want a bunch of patches on my shooter shirt because you aren't getting anything for free just a small discount for each patch you are wearing and that is what she was giving them anyway by being her staff shooter. I am sure if a company wanted to give her staff shooter a 50,000 dollar salary then she would be pleased if you still wanted to show support for her shop and totally take the offer for the salary sponsorship.


I have my reasons for making the statement I did, and have been burnt by shop shooters in the past.


----------



## scotts98rt (Nov 1, 2009)

All shops have shooters programs thru all brands they are dealers for. Shooters typically get their stuff or are supposed to pay half of dealer cost per item.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

one of the biggest things about staff contracts is confidentiality, you don't spread what you are getting... If you around saying i got this bow for "$XXX.XX" when it retails for "$XXXX.XX" of course people are going to go to the shop. Every contract I have or have had says that this is not to be disclosed, doesn't mean i can't use contractual obligations for reasons why i cannot give things or sell things to people, but I cannot tell them what I paid or the specifics of the contracts...


----------



## IBOHunt3D (Jun 6, 2006)

When it comes to being sponsored, just remember to represent the companies that sponsor you well. These folks ahve given you a discount or free gear to help you out. Now you need to represent them in the best possible way. Maturity goes a long way here. Don't bash other people's gear, put down other companies products, or anything else like that. You will have patches and hats, and everything else telling the world who you shoot for. The last thing sponsors need is their shooters looking like a**clowns by being obnoxious. I used to see that all the time in my younger years when I played tournament paintball. I used to see 15 year old kids acting like 5 year olds while they were wearing their sponsors gear. Not a good way to promote products. So just be cool. Be respectful to everyone, regardless of the gear they shoot, have fun, and try really hard to shoot well. Represent your product(s) positively, and you will go far.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

Fast way to get sponsored is Annie up the pro entry fee and enter the pro class at a ASA event 
Win first place and you will have many people approach you wanting to sponsor you!!!


----------

